# Installation Windows Sans Bootcamp



## -Theush- (24 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Sur iMAC Late 2009, jai remplacé mon disque optique par un SSD.
J'essaye d'installer windows en dualboot via bootcamp mais impossible de booter ni sur USB ni sur le super drive Apple pour macbook air(le superdrive est reconnu au boot mais après la sélection il s'arrête de fonctionner et m'affiche systématiquement "no bootable device...")

Quelqu'un aurait t'il une solution pour installer Windows "manuellement" (sachant qu'il y a un disque dur en interne aussi) donc j'ai un ssd dans la baie du lecteur optique et un HD à l'emplacement d'origine.

Le mac est encore vierge de tout donc j'ai le loisir de ne pas m'inquiéter de données sensibles.

Merci d'avance.



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## RubenF (24 Décembre 2014)

Virtualise le ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1062805 (25 Décembre 2014)

Tu peux essayer avec un autre lecteur de disque ?


----------



## -Theush- (26 Décembre 2014)

RubenF a dit:


> Virtualise le ?


L'idée c'est justement de l'installer en dual boot.



alexis83 a dit:


> Tu peux essayer avec un autre lecteur de disque ?


J'ai commencé par un tout simple pas cher mais pas moyen de boot dessus.

Je vais essayer ce week end de commencer la procédure bootcamp puis de le lancer en disque cible sur un pc et faire l'installation de là.


----------



## RubenF (26 Décembre 2014)

Le BootCamp peut se faire de maniere Manuelle

1) Fait une partition de ton disque dur depuis l'utilitaire de disque, met cette partition en Fat 32 avec un MBR

2 ) Crée ta clé depuis BootCamp ça normalement ça devrait fonctionner, ensuite essaie de démarrer sur la clé en appuyant sur Alt et en choisissant ta Clé de Boot Windows, ça devrait passer..


----------



## jeremii (27 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit soucis. Ayant tenté d'installer Windows sur mon mac avec l'application BootCamp,
j'ai fais une mauvaise manip et depuis je ne peut plus lancer l'assistant BootCamp..
Je m'explique :
Je voulait faire ça via une clef USB sur laquelle j'aurait mon fichier ISO bootable mais au lancement de BootCamp (Quand j'arrivait encore à le lancer) je n'avais pas cette possibilité.
Alors j'ai vu sur internet une manip pour remedier à ce problème : Modifier le fichier info.plist qui permettait d'inscrire mon mac dans la liste des ordinateurs acceptés pour booter depuis une clef USB. Une fois ça fait je lance BootCamp, et la.. ''BootCamp assistant a quitté de manière imprévu'' Impossible de redémarrer le programme.. J'ai tenter de redémarrer et de mettre à jour mais rien n'y fait

Merci d'avance pour vos réponse


----------



## dmx512 (28 Décembre 2014)

-Theush- a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Sur iMAC Late 2009, jai remplacé mon disque optique par un SSD.
> J'essaye d'installer windows en dualboot via bootcamp mais impossible de booter ni sur USB ni sur le super drive Apple pour macbook air(le superdrive est reconnu au boot mais après la sélection il s'arrête de fonctionner et m'affiche systématiquement "no bootable device...")
> 
> ...


la solution reside dans l'emplacement du DD
mettez le ssd a la place du dd et le dd a la place du lecteur optique 
dans votre config c'est comme si vous etiez sur une partition externe hors window ne boot pas a partir d'une partition externe 
en esperant vous avoir aidé


----------



## jeremii (28 Décembre 2014)

onjour, 

Voila ça fait quelques jours que j'essaie d'installer Windows sur mon Mac (Pour les jeux) et j'ai été confronté à pas mal de problèmes.. 

Tout d'abord j'ai voulu passer par Bootcamp donc je lance l'assistant et la je ne vois pas l'option pour boot depuis une clef USB je recherche donc sur internet, je trouve un tuto indiquant comment autoriser son ordinateur à se booter sur une clef (j'ai du modifier le fichier info.plist)
Une fois ça fait je relance Bootcamp et la.. ''Bootcamp assistant à quitté de manière imprévu..
j'ai redémarré mon ordinateur, tenté de faire une mise à jour (apparement tout est à jour) Y'aurai-t-il un moyen de reinstaller le programme comme il faut afin qui se relance un jour ?
Bref.. Ne trouvant aucune solution j'ai décidé d'abandonner l'idée de passer par l'utilitaire de disque 
Je tente de faire ça par l'utilitaire de disque, je sélectionne mon disque dur il me reste environ 200Go j'en alloue 150 pour Windows, je lance le partionnement et la.. impossible de modifier la carte de partition car la vérification du système de fichiers a échoué. Pas de panique je regarde sur le net et je vois qu'il faut que je vérifie et repare mon disque via l'onglet SOS. Une fois chose faite (Tout était ok selon mon Mac) j'ai donc fait ça, ca ne fonctionnait touours pas..
J'ai pour finir tenté de passer via le menu du boot (CMD+R) et la j'entre une fonction trouvé sur le net (/sbin/fsck -fy) mais après avoir cette commande, redémarrer l'ordinateur et tenté de partitionner mon DD à nouveau.. Ca fonctionne ne fonctionne toujours pas

Merci de vos réponse


----------



## jeremii (28 Décembre 2014)

HELP.. Je désespère j'ai chercher toute la nuit sans réponse


----------



## Link1993 (28 Décembre 2014)

Regarde si tu ne tente pas d'installer windows en 64 bit... Les macs de 2008 ne le permettaient pas encore... D'où cette erreur du no bootable drive.

@jeremii : retire la modification faite dans le fichier plist (en le remplaçant par l'original que tu aurai garder bien sure ! ;p   Sinon, remet comme avant dans le fichier)


----------



## jeremii (28 Décembre 2014)

@Link1993  C'est déjà fait mais ça ne change rien.. 

Y'aurait pas moyen de retrouver les fichiers originaux de bootcamp ?


----------



## Link1993 (28 Décembre 2014)

tu n'etais pas concerné a propos de windows 64

Oui, supprimer le plust qui se situe dans ton dossier library. Mais comme ca a plus l'air d'un plist systeme, juste la suppression des ligne rajouté en plus par rapport au tuto que tu avais trouvé. (T'es sur que ce n'etait pas plutot le fichier bootcamp executable que tu as ouvert avec un editeur hexa par hasard ? Parce que sinon c'est l'application bootcamp complete qu'il faut changer...)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h11 ----------

Il faut toujours faire une sauvegarde de ce genre de fichiers avant bidouille... --'


----------



## jeremii (28 Décembre 2014)

Sur l'application Bootcamp j'ai fais clique droit, afficher le contenu du paquet. J'avais ensuite un dossier ''Contents'' dans ce dossier j'ai modifié le fichier ''info.plist'' (je suis sur qu'avant la manip j'ai fais une copie sur le bureau de ce fichier, mais introuvable) bref même en remettant supprimant les lignes ajouter et en remettant tout comme il l'était à l'origine, Bootcamp ne démarre pas.. 

Je veux bien réinstaller / changer l'application Bootcamp mais comment faire ?


----------



## -Theush- (28 Décembre 2014)

RubenF a dit:


> Le BootCamp peut se faire de maniere Manuelle
> 
> 1) Fait une partition de ton disque dur depuis l'utilitaire de disque, met cette partition en Fat 32 avec un MBR
> 
> 2 ) Crée ta clé depuis BootCamp ça normalement ça devrait fonctionner, ensuite essaie de démarrer sur la clé en appuyant sur Alt et en choisissant ta Clé de Boot Windows, ça devrait passer..



Il refuse de booter depuis n'importe quel périphérique externe avec l'image windows.


----------



## Link1993 (28 Décembre 2014)

Et bien voila pourquoi ! En 2009, a part les cds et le disque interne, les autres supports etait pas autorisé pour le démarrage. Et ton image sinon est surement une version 64 bit... C'est windows 7 ou 8 ?

Je suis désolé, mais je ne suis pas chez moi, je ne peux pas ressortir le dernier bootcamp, avant l'année prochaine ! ;/


----------



## -Theush- (28 Décembre 2014)

Link1993 a dit:


> Regarde si tu ne tente pas d'installer windows en 64 bit... Les macs de 2008 ne le permettaient pas encore... D'où cette erreur du no bootable drive.
> 
> @jeremii : retire la modification faite dans le fichier plist (en le remplaçant par l'original que tu aurai garder bien sure ! ;p   Sinon, remet comme avant dans le fichier)



J'ai un iMac 2009 en 64bits, de plus, j'avais déjà réussis à installer tout ça via bootcamp.

Mais c'était avec le lecteur en interne. On a trouvé les raisons du problèmes mais toujours pas de solution!

Ce thread en a deux en parallèles.

Merci quand même pour la réflection!


----------



## Link1993 (28 Décembre 2014)

Ce n'est pas le processeur le probleme, l'EFI. J'ai un imac de 2007, core 2 duo, 100% 64 bits, et pourtant je ne peux qu'installer la version 32 bits (ou alors il faut passer par un autre ordinateur via target mode...). Le model 2009 est compatible windows 64 bits a partir du model fin 2009, et seulement avec windows 7 (officiellement). C'est vraiment pour ca que je force la dessus


----------



## jeremii (30 Décembre 2014)

Bon bon bon.. Je crois que je suis obligé de faire recourt à la virtualisation..


----------



## Link1993 (3 Janvier 2015)

Désolé, je ne vois vraiment pas d'où viendrai le probleme sinon...


----------



## MarvinG102E (15 Novembre 2016)

Alors topic ancien mais bon. j'ai peut-être une solution.

*1)* Télécharge _Windows 10_.

*2)* Crée une clé USB bootable de _Windows 10_.

*3)* Crée une partition en *NFS+* avec l'utilitaire de disque sous _Mac_
*PS: La totalité des partitions doivent être en NFS+ (pas de FAT, FAT32, NTFS)*

*4)* Redémarre ton _Mac_, et appuie sur la touche [Option].

*5)* Boot sur la clés USB de_ Windows 10 _(EFI BOOT).

*6)* Sélectionne ta partition pour _Windows _et formate la en NTFS avec l'installeur de _Windows_.

Normalement tu peut installer _Windows _


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Novembre 2016)

MarvinG102E a dit:


> Alors topic ancien mais bon. j'ai peut-être une solution.
> 
> *1)* Télécharge _Windows 10_.
> 
> ...


Salut

Ce serait pas plutôt* HFS+* ?


----------

